
Show HN: Fast and free VPN that unblocks internet and protects your privacy - dizda
https://tunnello.com/
======
dizda
Hello dear hackers,

Last time that I posted a link here, that was about 2 years ago. I just wanted
to spread the word about a tool that I made [https://curl.io](https://curl.io)
for myself, but thought that it could be useful for people, especially
sysadmins. I remember that I got huge of accurate and interesting feedbacks on
this platform, so today, I'll try my chance again.

The dream of near-lagless VPN began in a cafe in Chiang Mai, Thailand, in
early 2016. We wanted an ultra-fast but deadly simple VPN that even your mom
could use it. Tunnello, a joint venture between a famous french VPN company
and a new team of developers, was the outcome. After several months of R&D,
Tunnello was soft-launched in beta in March 2016.

Tunnello is a next gen Google Chrome Extension. It uses new tech that (barely)
affects the speed. It really really secure too, we use SPDY technology (which
became HTTP/2) + TLS to encrypt your connection inside an AES-128 encrypted
tunnel over an RSA-4096 bit certificate for key exchange. This delivers a
nimble VPN protocol that is just as secure as the more clunky VPN setups,
making it ideal for seamless web-browsing and video streaming with no lag.

We have been in beta testing since March and the community has really helped
us with all their feedback on how to make Tunnello even better. We have
improved the network quality and stabilized the connection. Our aim is global
and we have already launched in 13 different countries, with some of those
with strict censorship laws making it really challenging for us to continue to
help our users bypass any kind of firewall, deep packet inspection so they can
access the “real internet”.

Last but not least, please note that we don’t sell your data and we will never
do it.

This has been a real adventure for us and we really love all the support that
we get from our members across the world.

Enjoy the free unlimited bandwidth guys!

If you have any question feel free to ask us! :)

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Could you justify the "10x faster" statistic? 10x faster than what?

~~~
dizda
Compared to OpenVPN's technology on long distances (Chiang Mai to Paris).

~~~
Retr0spectrum
I have an account with NordVPN, and I can still max out my bandwidth at almost
any of their endpoints (assuming the endpoint isn't too congested). How can
you improve on the bandwidth bottleneck?

~~~
dizda
Good call!

Well, technically, the SPDY technology (now HTTP/2) allow to multiplex
connections flow, So SPDY will make faster requests on web browsing concern.

Plus, other VPN technologies (OpenVPN/PPTP/L2TP) got heavier headers, which
takes more bandwidth.

How much bandwidth you got? With 150mbps Fiber, we were maxing out the
bandwidth with Tunnello (120mbps+), but OpenVPN was struggling between
20-30mbps with more latency on the same server and line.

You can test it by yourself, we’d love to get a feedback if you could try both
on the same country.

------
kseistrup
It's a pity that Tunnello doesn't work for Netflix: While Tunnello let's me
browse listings that I otherwise would be unable to find, Netflix complains
that I'm using a proxy the moment I attempt to play any of those movies.

~~~
dizda
Yes we're aware of that issue, we're still finding a way to fix that.

~~~
kseistrup
Cool, thanks!

------
mhomde
Great product guys, nice to see KoHub work giving fruit :)

~~~
dizda
Hey, thanks a lot... but who's talking? :-)

~~~
mhomde
Friend of Hugo :)

~~~
dizda
Excellent, cheers mate! :-)

